# Non-Core County Alligator



## BuckAgs (Mar 24, 2010)

I came across this 10'9", 380lb creature while cutting the edge of an open field, approximately 1/3 of a mile from the nearest water this past Monday. He was walking along a fence line when I came up on him at about 10:30 in the morning.


----------



## BuckAgs (Mar 24, 2010)

*Pictures*

More Pictures..


----------



## kanga69 (Mar 17, 2011)

nice!


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice!  Apt to run across an alligator most anywhere now days.

I was surprised to find this footprint...










It was on the highest point in Brazoria County, the Damon Mound, at the 146 foot above sea level mark...


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I can hear the grease popping now.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

Hopefully, you checked with the game laws before posting all of these pictures and telling everybody.  
B.D


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

Hopefully, it was an accident and you ran over him with your brush hog


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Ibtld.....ww


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

What is a 'non core county Aligator'.....WW


----------



## Remington (Aug 9, 2010)

Blue.dog said:


> Hopefully, you checked with the game laws before posting all of these pictures and telling everybody.
> B.D


I believe the season runs until the end of June in the non-core counties


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Remington said:


> I believe the season runs until the end of June in the non-core counties





wet dreams said:


> What is a 'non core county Aligator'.....WW


There are 22 counties considered "core" counties and all the rest all "non-core" counties

From TPWD Alligator regulations:

In all other counties ('non-core'), the open season is from April 1 through June 30

In non-core counties (except for special properties), a person who takes an alligator shall complete and submit to the department an alligator hide tag report (PWD 304A) within 72 hours of harvest.

A person who kills an alligator in a non-core county (except for special properties) shall immediately affix a completed Wildlife Resource Document to the alligator, which shall accompany the alligator until the alligator is permanently tagged. Within 72 hours of harvest, the person shall complete an alligator hide tag report (PWD 304A) and mail it, along with the $21 tag fee (NO CASH-check or money order only), to the department at 4200 Smith School Road, Austin, TX 78744. The Wildlife Resource Document and PWD 304A can be located in the Outdoor Annual (available wherever licenses are sold), and can also be obtained by visiting the TPWD Web site at www. tpwd.state.tx.us or by calling any regional law enforcement office; the Alligator Program at (409) 736-2551, ext. 23 or 25; or (800) 792-1112. 
The department then will mail a permanent hide tag to the person. The person shall permanently tag the alligator within 10 inches of the tip of the alligator's tail immediately upon receipt the hide tag from the department.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

BuckAgs,

Nice Gator!!! What Non-Core County was it taken in? Also, Wow, 380lbs he was pretty light for a gator his size!!! He was just on his way to the drive thru!!!

You never know where you might find them!! A pond or body of water maybe Gator free one day and the very next their might be a Dog Eater in it!!! Never take for granted that just because a body of water has never held one doesn't mean that it never will!!! They travel very long distances in search of food and water when they need to!!!

Chootemmm, Choooooootemmmmmm, Liz!!!!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I believe he said Brazoria County. . . Which is a core.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

> I believe he said Brazoria County. . . Which is a core.


The OP didn't mention, the Brazoria mention was about the track found.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Screeminreel said:


> The OP didn't mention, the Brazoria mention was about the track found.


Ah, you are right. I just noticed you can not edit on here. Wth.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow, the JGW's are chomping at the bit!  Nice Gator!!!  Congrats.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Congrats.  So what are you gonna do with it?


----------



## BuckAgs (Mar 24, 2010)

Yes, I am well aware of the regulations. They are available for anyone to look at online. I appreciate the concerns though. Some of you may be surprised how simple it is to legally harvest an alligator in Texas if you have one causing you problems!

I called TPWD once I found him in order to double check all the details and ask any questions just to be SURE I was not missing anything. I was already familiar with the law because I had taken a much smaller one last year nearby, but I did not want to mess this one up. Once I confirmed everything, I then harvested the animal. 

As for the county, it was taken in Fort Bend. I was also skeptical of the 380 lbs considering how difficult it was to move or even flip over for that matter. I will have to check the scale next time I am out there.
I cleaned the gator, no simple task might I add, and have the meat ready for the next fish/gator fry. I took the hide, cleaned it off, and have it waiting to send to a tannery. I am actually still trying to figure out where I am going to send it, hopefully somewhere closer than Georgia. Ideally, I would like to score a pair of boots from the leather. 
If anyone has any adivce on a tanner that handles alligators, or boots for that matter, I appreciate any advice!!!

Thanks for looking.
-BuckAgs


----------



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

380 lbs  of dead weight is alot.  

Congrats on the kill.   

What does a tag to take a gator like that cost?


----------



## bwebster (Dec 7, 2006)

Think i have a guy's name and number in office, from anahuac area. Will look monday morning


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

Junior Game Wardens suck.

Nice gator!


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

capt4fish said:


> 380 lbs of dead weight is alot.
> 
> Congrats on the kill.
> 
> What does a tag to take a gator like that cost?


$21.00 in non core counties after you take the animal. you send the paperwork and the monies to i think austin and your done. go to the tp&w website and do some reading.....


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

bwebster said:


> Think i have a guy's name and number in office, from anahuac area. Will look monday morning


Mark Porter
Porter's Processing & Gator Farm

Address:
4311 Hwy 563 S
Anahuac, Texas
77514

Category: (409) 267-8413


----------



## BuckAgs (Mar 24, 2010)

Yes, $21 for a tag. And thank you for the contact info. I will absolutely look into that!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

wow... that is cool and definitely on some ranches a hazard of hunting like snakes... an uncle who hunted a ranch along the lavaca bay and garcitas creek has told me many stories of gators walking across his senderos while deer hunting, crawling through the brush spot and stalking and walking up on gators, etc.. LOL


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

bwebster said:


> Think i have a guy's name and number in office, from anahuac area. Will look monday morning


Assuming you're thinking of Porter's. He's a processor not a tannery. But he could point the OP to a good tannery. We run all our stuff through him.


----------



## mike1970lee (Jan 19, 2009)

If that was a Swamp People gator you would have to add about 1000# to the weight.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

TXDRAKE said:


> BuckAgs,
> 
> Nice Gator!!! What Non-Core County was it taken in? Also, Wow, 380lbs he was pretty light for a gator his size!!! He was just on his way to the drive thru!!!
> 
> ...


I was just asking what county because I find it interesting where these lizards sometime end up and it may be helpful to some to know what parts of the country to be looking for them. They have found gators in some very non-traditional Locals!!

And as far as I'm concerned, I could care less about someone killing one of these Lizards in or out of season because as far as I'm concerned they should have an open season on them year round with no harvest limits as I have personally seen the destruction these animals can do to a retriever.



mike1970lee said:


> If that was a Swamp People gator you would have to add about 1000# to the weight.


No Doubt!!!


----------



## Hoggin'em All (Mar 21, 2012)

Have you tried Sheppards taxidermy in Llano Texas? Last time I was in there he had Gators from the Gator fest tanned and mounted....I know kind of far but closer than Georgia.


----------



## mrs puddle shuttle (May 4, 2007)

Mark Porter would definitely be the person to talk to!


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Fort Bend is loaded with gators. Used to be some monsters in the Quail Valley Golf Course lakes and in Lake Olympia.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

chuck leaman said:


> Fort Bend is loaded with gators. Used to be some monsters in the Quail Valley Golf Course lakes and in Lake Olympia.


The Lakes in Cinco still have quite a few, it is odd to see all the people gather around looking at the little 2 footers not knowing momma is somewhere lurking close by.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I seem to remember there being quite a few gators around the George ranch?? That in Fort Bend?


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> I seem to remember there being quite a few gators around the George ranch?? That in Fort Bend?


Yes it is and Brazos Bend State Park is just up the road from there and loaded with them as well.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

That's a big one, Congrats!!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> I seem to remember there being quite a few gators around the George ranch?? That in Fort Bend?


yup and they are still there. some big ones too.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Nice gator! A couple of weekends ago a buddy of mine and his son were fishing Chocolate bay and about to jump in the water for a wade. Me and the buddy are trying to get the anchor set and his son asks "Hey, what's that over there on that reef?" I turn around behind us..maybe 50 yards or so and there is a 8 -10 foot gator sunning on an exposed small reef no bigger than your living room. He looked pretty big even from that distance. Needless to say we didn't jump out of the boat and found somewhere else to go. I will never look at the spot the same way again!!!


----------



## timberrattler (Nov 19, 2008)

If you are wanting a hide tanned for boots the guys in Georgia are the best. Just call them and see how to prep to ship usually the owners are available.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

BuckAgs said:


> I came across this 10'9", 380lb creature while cutting the edge of an open field, approximately 1/3 of a mile from the nearest water this past Monday. He was walking along a fence line when I came up on him at about 10:30 in the morning.


Congrats on the big Gator.



AvianQuest said:


> Nice! Apt to run across an alligator most anywhere now days.
> 
> I was surprised to find this footprint...
> 
> ...


Dang AQ, That would be one of the prettiest swimmin holes in Texas, minus the gators.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Bukkskin said:


> Dang AQ, That would be one of the prettiest swimmin holes in Texas, minus the gators.


It's bigger than it looks.....over 600 yards across and hundreds of feet deep.

There's one entry point where a gator could enter and leave the lake but it would be one tired lizard making the full trip back out.

The cliffs going into the lake look small in that photo but you can get a better perspective here...

(click on photo to get larger image)

http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd123/HeritageHunting/DamonMound2.jpg

http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd123/HeritageHunting/DamonMound4.jpg


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

AvianQuest said:


> It's bigger than it looks.....over 600 yards across and hundreds of feet deep.
> 
> There's one entry point where a gator could enter and leave the lake but it would be one tired lizard making the full trip back out.
> 
> ...


do people still sneak in there? I haven't gone in years.


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

trophy gator! congrats.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> do people still sneak in there? I haven't gone in years.


Some still do......better hope I don't catch you.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Congrats - that's awesome!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

AvianQuest said:


> Some still do......better hope I don't catch you.


I'm far too old. That was high school stuff.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Way back in the day, I used to shoot bluebills off that lake (made for some interesting retrieves). That was back when we were really mad at the ducks.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

regulator said:


> The Lakes in Cinco still have quite a few, it is odd to see all the people gather around looking at the little 2 footers not knowing momma is somewhere lurking close by.


I got a call 2 weeks ago about all the gators seen in the new lakes of Fulshear Creek Crossing and in Bessie's Creek. Always had them in Fulshear Lake below town but now with the drought last year they traveled to water.

Anytime a lake is put in and fish are stocked the gators will show. Neighbor put in a small kidney shaped pond 6 foot deep and stocked with fancy koy fish and within 2 years he had killed two 6 footers.


----------



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

AvianQuest said:


> It's bigger than it looks.....over 600 yards across and hundreds of feet deep.
> 
> There's one entry point where a gator could enter and leave the lake but it would be one tired lizard making the full trip back out.
> 
> ...


We use to swim in that hole years ago. Is it true there is some old equipment under the water?

Story I always heard about that hole, was when they were mining they hit a "spring" and the hole filled up. I always figured it was just a story though, but would like to know some background.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Dat's a big one! Nice pond lizzard you got there. :cheers:


----------



## reeljoy (Jul 14, 2009)

*Als Boots*

call all at Als Boots on Fannin in houston ask for Al he will point you in the right direction.
8324883000


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

copano_son said:


> We use to swim in that hole years ago. Is it true there is some old equipment under the water?
> 
> Story I always heard about that hole, was when they were mining they hit a "spring" and the hole filled up. I always figured it was just a story though, but would like to know some background.


Yes, old equipment along with big coral heads and marine fossils are now underwater. Groundwater seeped in from fractures in the rock, but they had large pumps that were able to keep up with the flow. As the mining operation got deeper into the reef it became unprofitable to go any deeper. Most of the water you see today is from rainfall.










During the Triassic time, some 200 million years ago, this area was covered by a vast, shallow sea. Over time, the waters continually evaporated, leaving salty deposits of evaporated minerals behind. This salt layer ranges Eastern Texas to Western Alabama, and from the Gulf of Mexico to the present latitudes of Shreveport and Dallas. Located miles beneath the surface, this salt layer is estimated to range in thickness from approximately 5,000 feet to 15,000 feet. Over time, this large layer was later buried by an even greater layer of sediments from melting glaciers that once covered most of North American to depths of two to three miles thick.

There are over 500 salt domes mapped in the subsurface in East Texas but few have pushed up to form mounds like the one the town of High Island sets on. Even fewer bust through the cap rock like we see at Damon Mound.

The stone that was mined here was made from Oligocene-age coral reefs buried deep beneath the surface. The rock was used for building materials and crushed gravel. Some time ago, sulfur was also an important mineral mined from the cap rock. Oil wells used to surround the mound in great numbers and outlined the salt dome. These wells pumped millions of barrels of oil out of the ground over the years.

The Damon Mound salt dome has pushed its way up from the Jurassic salt layer thousands of feet beneath the surface to create the mound, which is mostly made of ancient sea reef. This unique exposure is the result of the rare coincidence of 3 factors: the formation of a coral reef over an active piercement salt dome, its preservation in caprock through over a mile of uplift, and its excavation and exposure by quarrying operations. Fossils of corals, clams, and one-celled foraminifera are the builders of this reef that makes up the predominance of this cap rock.

This type of ocean reef was formed differently than the world's greatest example of an exposed ocean reef that makes up the Guadalupe Mountains in West Texas&#8230;

http://www.worldwaterfowl.com/showthread.php?t=1773


----------

